# Breeder Info



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi everyone!

As some of you may know, I am looking for my first Havanese puppy after owning a Bichon Frise for 13-1/2 years. I have been calling, e-mailing, researching, etc. for over a week now and haven't found "the" puppy. Maybe it's not out there yet!

When I logged on tonight it was my intention to ask if anyone could PM me with the name of either a reputable breeder where they got their dog or if they knew of any good (or bad) breeders in general. A very nice, helpful HF member made this suggestion to me so I decided to do it.

However, after reading the last post from Joanne and all the problems she has had, I don't know whether this thread is a good idea or not. I can certainly understand both sides of the issue and don't want to make a Forum "snafu." :redface: 

But if any of you think you can help me either in a PM or by e-mailing me, I would GREATLY appreciate it!

Thanks so much! 

Eileen


----------

